# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Marija iz Gline - izvjestaj

## Jasna

Cure odmah na početku puno hvala svima na pomoći!!!

Kao što smo i planirali, u subotu smo se otputili u Glinu. Auto nam je bio skroz pun - perilica, donirana robica s rasprodaja i hrpa vaših vrećica i kutija s hranom, igračkama..  /i svime što ste unutra stavili/
Marija je bila van sebe.. već više puta mi govori da hvala nije dosta i da ne zna što bi bez nas... Ovaj Božić siguro neće biti gladni i neće oskudjevati u osnovnim stvarima!
Njena sobica, ma koliko jadna bila, ipak izgleda znatno bolje od našeg prvog posjeta što za što ste vi zaslužne.. Kad smo došli prvi puta, unutra nije bilo niti jedne igračke.. sada je ispod stola kašeta s igračkama.. Na ormaru su neke velike plišane igračke.. Klinci su pristojno obučeni.. i preslatki..  Uvijek me ponovo fascinira koliko su nesebični u svoj toj neimaštini. Marija nikad pred nama ne otvara kutije i vrećice.. tako da su se klinci odmah zalijepili za one igračke koje su bile lako dostupne.. i naravno za čokoladna jaja..
Na zadnjim sličicama može se vidjeti i početak nečega što se nadamo da će postati još prostorija za ovu malu obitelj.. a koja je isto niknula donacijama dobrih ljudi.

Još jednom vam svima od srca hvala!!!! 

Slikice:
http://public.fotki.com/JasnaH/
pass: marija

----------


## branka1

hvala i tebi, jasna  :Heart:

----------


## Leina mama

> .. već više puta mi govori da hvala nije dosta i da ne zna što bi bez nas... Ovaj Božić siguro neće biti gladni i neće oskudjevati u osnovnim stvarima!


Znati da će biti tako kako si napisala u ovoj drugoj rečenici nam je svima najveća nagrada...  :Love:  ... Neka im je sretan i blagoslovljen Božić   :Bye:

----------


## Mamita

:Smile:

----------


## Mamita

:Smile:

----------


## ornela_m

Jasna, hvala tebi   :Heart:

----------


## irenas

:Heart:

----------


## irenas

Sad tek vidim da im se sviđaju naši cuckići,baš se veselim :D

----------


## pcelica

:Love:

----------


## Jasna

Irena.. kad smo došli, ćukci su bili prvi, jer su zadnji ušli u auto.. i naravno da su ih odmah zgrabili!!! A tek kad su skužili da laju!!
Marija pred nama ne otvara kutije i ne raskapa vrećice (klinci se motaju oko vrećica)..

----------


## Leina mama

Jasna, a kak je prošlo s perilicom, jel ju Marija ima kamo namontirati? I jesi uspjela kupiti onu koja ima usisavač gratis?

----------


## Jasna

Perilicu smo dovurali, i gratis usisavač!!! 
Izgleda da za sada neće moći nažalost upotrebljavati perilicu jer je voda došla do štale (prostorija do), ali nema pipu u svojoj sobi.. ali to prepuštam njoj.. u svakom slučaju bila je presretna i vjerujem da će naći neko rješenje (makar stavila vešmašinu u štalu).

----------


## bucka

jasna, puno,puno hvala na ulozenom trudu za pomoc mariji!!!!  :Heart:   :Kiss:  
pune su mi oci suza i jako mi je drago stosmo im uljepsali nadolazece blagdane!!!!  :Heart:

----------

